# Reception inside metal buildings?



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

I have DTV and am now hooked on XM after hearing it for just a week or so, I would like to buy a reciever for my truck and I was wondering if I bought a XM boombox if it would work inside a metal building? I have a tough time getting regular radio reception inside the building unless it's a strong station.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

You probably need access to an area with a window (My window screens were inhibiting the signal, I took them out and they work fine now throught the window).

They also sell a booster which is basically a mini broadcast radio station which can help. Also, don't forget that your subscription comes with free access to all of their music channels as well as the High Voltage channel ( O & A, Ron & Fez) through your PC (sorry, baseball isn't there, nor are many of the talk and branded channels (Weather Channel, etc.))...

Here's the link....

http://xmro.xmradio.com/xstream/login_servlet.jsp


----------



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I don't have a window anywhere near where the radio would need to go, I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

In theory there is a solution. XM sells an antenna repeater. You *could* put the "transmitter" part near a window and the receiver antenna then comes with you. (Provided you had someone cooperative who would let you put the transmitter near their window)


----------

